# 1967 GTO fender lower at cowl not straight



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

My 67 GTO fender, where it sits on the cowl, by the lower bolt, is not flush. At the wheel opening, the fender is up about 1/2 inch. When I put a straight edge across the rocker to the wheel opening, it is not flush over lower fender. Any idea how to fix this so the lower trim will sit flush?
Thanks
Jack
67 GTO


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the lower fender out too far? Or in to far?


----------



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

Both fenders sit perfectly spaced with both doors. But at the bottom of both at the tires, they go outwards. I was told to loosen bottom bolt, turn front wheels and put a 2x4 in, resting on the lower fenders and push till they are straight. They bend at the center where the cowl/fender rear support is. A straight board (2x4, yard stick, even the lower moulding does not sit straight across the rocker panel to fender.) I am at a loss. Now from loosening the lower bolt, the fenders now are not giving me a nice space along the doors. I hope I don't have to remove hood as I now have no helper.
Thanks
Jax


----------

